

China overtakes US in world trade - mactitan
http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2013/feb/11/china-worlds-largest-trading-nation

======
mtgx
I'm not surprised with US starting trade wars all over the place, and signing
"free trade" agreements that make that sort of trade _less free_ and with
higher restrictions/taxes.

